# The NGTA Banquet w/PICTURES!



## Al33 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow, what a turnout and what a grand time. I was amazed at all the great offerings for the raffle and mighty proud to come home with a few of them.

To Dan, Molly, Dennis, Gene, Jeff, Roger, and all others who made this happen, THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!!!!!

I took my camera but never took a pic with it, too busy trying to get my belly fed.

Great seeing everyone and I am already looking forward to next years banquet. You folks may have to find a bigger place.


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Feb 6, 2011)

Al, thank you for the great speech and wonderful carvings and drawings.  Molly and I were very pleased with the turnout, the donations and the food. We were a little crowded, but that was because of all the tables we needed for the raffle items.  I am sure that Dennis, Bill, and Jeff will have more to share here and Tomi will have pictures. Thanks, everyone for a great night.
Dan and Molly


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you Dan, Al, Molly, Dennis, Gene, Jeff, Roger and everyone else. Drew and I had a great time last night. Thanks again!


----------



## BkBigkid (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you to everyone that had a hand in setting this up. Y'all did a Awesome job.  For the first one things seemed to go Very smoothly. 
Lots of Good Folks and some Awesome Donated Items. Even though I came Home empty Handed I still had a Great time. Can't wait till Next years banquet.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow great job Dan,Molly,and Jeff and everybody else that helped to make our first banquet great! I was in awe with the turn out and how everything went.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Feb 6, 2011)

Sure hated to miss this one.  I was planning on coming, stay in town overnight and shoot today but I found out Friday I no longer have a job.  I decided that I should watch my spending until I find something else.  Glad it went well.  I knew it would with who was in charge of putting it on.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 6, 2011)

Jeff Kitchens said:


> Sure hated to miss this one.  I was planning on coming, stay in town overnight and shoot today but I found out Friday I no longer have a job.  I decided that I should watch my spending until I find something else.  Glad it went well.  I knew it would with who was in charge of putting it on.



We missed you being there Jeff.
I'm sure sorry about your job buddy, and hope it's
only a very short time without.


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Feb 6, 2011)

Jeff, I am so sorry to hear about your job.  I will phone you later.  We missed you very much, and we will all be praying that you get a new job soon.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 6, 2011)

Jeff, sorry to hear about the job. I hope that situation does not last long for you.

Fellas, I appreciate being associated with the folks responsible for putting on the great banquet, but honesty compels me to tell you that the only part I played was that of an attendee. My thanks for the great evening go to Dan and Molly, Jake Allen, Dennis, and RogerB. They did a great job for our club.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 6, 2011)

This banquet: an amazing group of talented, generous, good hearted and wonderful folks. 
I was proud, and blessed to have been a part.

From the bottom of my heart, thank you to everyone
who came, ate, donated and enjoyed each others company.

Thanks Al, for your presentation.

Thank you Dan and Molly Spiers for putting this event together; a fine job and real benefit to all of our, 
Traditional Archery Club. What a wonderful thing.


----------



## pine nut (Feb 6, 2011)

Our first banquet at North Georgia Traditional Archery Club was a wonderful time of eating and fellowship!  We had a large crowd and a large time!  I want to thank Dan and Molly Spier for not only obtaining a venue and setting up this affair, but also for the idea in the first place!  Good job!  They also donated enough items to have had their own raffle!  Thank you!

 The next person that comes to mind is  Jeff Hampton.  What a great asset he was to the event and is  to our club!  He had things organized so well that I don't think any necessary item was overlooked.  He just calmly stepped up to the plate and hit a homer!  Thank you Jeff!  

Thanks should also go out to Ms.Tomi Varnelle for recording this event with her camera!  She always takes  time from her own  shooting enjoyment, to take pictures of  us on the archery course and Jeff posts them on the internet so we can see them and remember the fun.  She was busy at the banquet, using her bubbly personality to get us all to pose for pictures for the same reason.  I believe  she and her talents have been a great asset to our club by her providing  these pictures.   I cannot prove that others have joined us because of seeing these pictures, but I would bet they have, so thanks Tomi and Jeff for your efforts. I have every confidence the pictures from OUR FIRST BANQUET will be along shortly!

 "Thank yous" should also go to Roger Boykin, Dennis Rice, Dave Bureau, and Gene Bramblett who did a great job in helping out with our raffle.

Big "Thank Yous" also go to the generous people who donated the large array of raffle items.  I was  astounded at the generosity exhibited by all of you!.  You folks were amazing and made the whole thing possible!


Our speaker, Mr. Al Chapman, you were a joy!   I'm glad I found a door to close so we could hear you better.  What you said in your talk came from the heart, and no one  has a bigger heart for the archery brotherhood  and sisterhood than you.  B.T.W.  how did the overalls fit???  LOL

It was also a joy to see so many children present as well, for they are the future of our sport.  Many of them won something in the raffle and their young faces reflected the joy of the experience!  

Altogether, It was one of the most pleasant evenings I have ever had.  I sat there and looked around the room, and I had the revelation that up until to a very few years ago, My wife and I did not know any other person in the room(!), and now, I 'm looking at a room full of FRIENDS! I was humbled by that thought and felt truly blessed!   We are all "brothers and sisters of the bow"!  You all, have to be one of the finest groups of people I have ever had the pleasure of knowing!  Thank you all for that!


Thanks also should go out to Ryan's Steathouse in Gainesville, Georgia for hosting our event.  The meal was wonderful and the staff was trying really hard to serve us.

Lastly, I want to thank Gene Bramblett and all the "elves" who consistiently show up to do the "grunt work" of putting on the shoots.  For those of you who have not ever helped to set it up nor hosted a shoot, it is fun working together to do this, but although it's fun , it's still a big responsibility for one person who volunteers to see that we all enjoy having a shoot! That responsibility needs to be shared by having some others step up and volunteer!  Gene did a superb job today, and trust me, he had a bunch to do this weekend!  Gene, thank you, for a job so very well done!  

Lastly, both as a member and as an officer in NGT, I am sorry that not everyone got the word about the banquet.  We did the best we knew how to do,  and  we have been discussing this today.  We are going to try to establish some sort of communication method with our members.  Many can be reached via this board/forum, but many cannot.  Perhaps a list of people who need to be telephoned or receive a mailer can be established.  It will be a very great help towards this end, if when you sign-in for our shoots, that you give us a complete address, telephone number, and email if you have one, and print it to be more legible.  HELP US TO HELP YOU!   We are also going to try to put together some sort of outline to serve as an aid to new people who might be willing to host a shoot, but do not know exactly what the term means nor how to go about it.  This in the hopes that others will be less intimidated by the thought of offering to do the job.  More on this later!  Stay tuned, please.

It was a big weekend, and I know some tired folks tonight.  Again a big personal "THANK YOU!" to all who participated with this eventful weekend and the success of our first banquet at NGT!  


p.s.  I started this typing over two hours ago!  I'm sorrry I type so slowly!  Everybody is in the bed I bet.   Bill Knight


----------



## pine nut (Feb 6, 2011)

Jeff,  When God closes a door He will always open a window.  Karin and I pray that you find it very soon, and we are sorry it happened.
 We are also sorry to have missed you and the family at today's shoot and of course the banquet as well.  God speed you towards your new job!


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Feb 6, 2011)

Man, I wish we could have made it. We had  shortness on funds this week. Jeff, sorry to hear about your job. Hang in there, things wll get better.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the prayers.


----------



## John V. (Feb 7, 2011)

What a wonderful evening.  My family and I had a great time.  We spoke with some friends we haven't seen in a while and made some new friends.  My wife was duly impressed with the artistic talents displayed in the raffle items.  

Both of my boys came away with some beautiful examples of stone knapping from Jason and Dan.  One of these items was thanks to the generosity of a young girl who shared her winnings with the other children.  What a great lesson for my boys in selflessness and service to others.  It is this kind of thing that makes me proud to be associated with traditional archery in general and NGTA in particular.  As Al said in his speech, there is something about trad archery that attracts the best kind of people.

Many thanks to Dan and Molly and all of the other organizers.  Looking forward to next year.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 7, 2011)

It was an awesome time,  with good friends.  

Thank you everyone invovled, for the set up, to the donations, and the good times.


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 7, 2011)

Waiting on som picture.....Tomi I know you took some.


----------



## dpoole (Feb 7, 2011)

pine nut said:


> Jeff,  When God closes a door He will always open a window.  Karin and I pray that you find it very soon, and we are sorry it happened.
> We are also sorry to have missed you and the family at today's shoot and of course the banquet as well.  God speed you towards your new job!



xx2


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 7, 2011)

I honestly don't know what to say......wasn't that banquet THE most fun you've had in a long time!!! I know it was for me. I was SO impressed with how well attended it was, then the wonderful raffle items donated by so many people. Those tables were loaded down....Jeff said there was 85 little raffle bags to choose from....that's not even including the general raffle table items!!! Folks, NGT is going fine and strong by the looks of this past weekend. 
I want to say a BIG Thanks to Dan and Molly, to Al Chapman, Dennis, Bill and Karin, Roger and to the man that kept everything going along smoothly....Jeff Hampton(Mr. Attention to Detail!!!Awesome!!) Now you know Dennis Rice gave me the title of "Official NGT Photographer" so you know what that means......here's a wonderful cast of characters and my very very GOOD friends.....take a look....





Jeff Hampton taking your raffle item and getting everyone's name tags on!!!!




checking in.....




















Al got in the thick of it and helped sell them raffle tickets!!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 7, 2011)

the next batch......




Karin Knight, Jackie Baird and myself...what can I say!!!




Roger Boykin and Brian Harbin




Joe and Chase Coots, we sure did miss the ailing Kim and Connor!!!!




Dan and Molly Spier, our host and hostess for the night!!!!




Dave Bureau and John Algaier




Jeff with Robert and Drew Foster




Chase Coots with Donnie Kinard


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 7, 2011)

batch #3.....





Sally and Richard Foster




Barbara and Leon Scott




Gene and Connie Bramblett with granddaughter Kalia!!




The Jason Mauldin family....




The Jonathan Ford family....




A.J. and Courtney Thomas (2 and a half of that fine little family!!!)




The Brian Harbin family....


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 7, 2011)

We need a SGTA!


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 7, 2011)

4th batch.......




Jeff and me!!!!




Karin and Bill Knight!!!!




Doug and Jean Bell!!!!




Michael Jicha and John Algaier!!!!




Dorothy and Arthur Anglin!!!




Bob and Gayle Thompson!!!




Jaime and Melissa!!!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 7, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> Michael Jicha and John Algaier!!!!



They make a cute couple


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 7, 2011)

5th bunch......












Mitch and son Miller, Wilson having a good conversation with Dan Spier.......talking about his Dad, the late Mickey Wilson one of the founders of the NGT Club.




Molly showing off a gift she received!!!!


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 7, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> We need a SGTA!



I will agree with that.


----------



## robert carter (Feb 7, 2011)

Cool pics. Looks like a great time.RC


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 7, 2011)

6th batch....maybe I'm almost done...I took over 75 pics guys!! hard to pick and chooooooose!!!




Our Guest Speaker for the evening...Mr Al Chapman, doing some adjustment on his mic before taking the podium.




Thank you Al, for your insights and your wonderful stories of archery!!!




Dan Spier with Miss Catherine Mauldin, she was THE LUCKY WINNER of a original oil painting by Dan Spier. WOW!!!! I had alot of tickets in that bag!!!!




Jeff Hampton and Billy Hudson, Jeff won the "Flatwoods Custom Bow" that was raffled off......wonder what he'll pick!!! YOU know it'll be cool




Barbara holding the 2 custom self-bows and quiver she won, beside her is her husband Leon (holding the bag!!)




Beecher DuVall with grandchildren, Sara and Stephen. And a big thanks to Sara and Stephen for the help during the raffle they gave us!!!!!








Justin and Amanda Fortson with Donna and Billy Hudson.....
















last picture guys, cause honestly I got lots more!!!! But this one seemed appropriate for the last one....
me and Dan "Bye Ya'll!!!"


----------



## Al33 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you SO much Tomi!!!! Great job with the photo's and the names!!!!


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 7, 2011)

Great job Tomi. You captured the night very well.


----------



## WildWillie (Feb 7, 2011)

Great pictures Tomi,and I would like to thank everyone involved for a wonderful time.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 7, 2011)

I found this pic of Miller Wilson on my camera card. So glad he won both the shark tooth neckless and the bleat call in the general raffle because he sure wanted them both REAL bad.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 7, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> We need a SGTA!





bam_bam said:


> I will agree with that.



Yes you do! There are a lot of talented folks down that way too and I'm sure it would only take a few of you guys and gals to step up and get one going. All you need is Ryan's Steak house or a Golden Corral for a banquet location, advertise it here, raise money for targets, and schedule some shoots. Get one going and I'll make a donation to your first banquet.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks Tomi you did great


----------



## pine nut (Feb 7, 2011)

I told ya'll these ud be along shortly.  Great job Tomi and good call Dennis.  You doin' a fine job as president!


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 7, 2011)

Here's an extra special picture, that got overlooked in the first downloading on photobucket. I remembered it so went looking for it.....it's a good one of the cool raffle item that Al Chapman won with a little help from his friends....John and A.J.!!!!! He'll look swell in them thar overalls won't he??????


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 7, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> Here's an extra special picture, that got overlooked in the first downloading on photobucket. I remembered it so went looking for it.....it's a good one of the cool raffle item that Al Chapman won with a little help from his friends....John and A.J.!!!!! He'll look swell in them thar overalls won't he??????



Al loves them


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 8, 2011)

Man, those are great pictures! 

What a night. I am still humbled by the generous nature,
and support from all these good folks.
I am more proud that about just anything to know this
many of you as a friend.
We have a whole season of fun shoots planned! 

Thanks Tomi for all your hard work with these pictures.
You sure did good!  

Thanks for the kind words too. I am just support,
other folks do the hard stuff. 
I forgot to thank Al too for spelling me awhile on the
check in table, so I could eat a bite. Thanks buddy.


----------



## hogdgz (Feb 8, 2011)

Shure looks like everyone had a blast.


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Feb 10, 2011)

Here are some pics from my Iphone.  Not the best,  but maybe some different people and things.


----------



## JFortson (Feb 10, 2011)

Tomi, those are great pics. Had a great time and can't wait till the next one.


----------

